# My "Home made" router table



## durdyolman (Mar 22, 2013)

Below,_ hopefully_, are 2 pics of my router table.

















I have several more but not enough room here for the pics AND text that goes with them. I hope I'm not violating policy by posting this...
https://picasaweb.google.com/Jimmy1943/RouterTable?authkey=Gv1sRgCOG8tPHiu8XCJA#

Maybe some day I can put them in an album here.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

That is an innovative design. I really like the integrated dust collection and tool boxes. How well does your height adjustment work? I am not familiar with that DeWalt router and how the height is dialed in on the fixed base.

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## durdyolman (Mar 22, 2013)

Phaedrus said:


> That is an innovative design. I really like the integrated dust collection and tool boxes. How well does your height adjustment work? I am not familiar with that DeWalt router and how the height is dialed in on the fixed base.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


Ben, pardon the quality of the pics. Regular camera batteries are bad and had to use cell phone to take these. The body of the router has thread(s) at 1" TPI. The collar shown is like a nut, screws on the body, so 1 full turn will move the router 1". The collar has increments on it but I can't see them under the table so I rely on trial and error on scrap, (or dial indicator) to get it right. Spring clips on the router base fit into the groove around the top of the collar. I'm lovin' my DeWalt.

*ONCE AGAIN THE PICS DIDN'T APPEAR!!!!!!!!!*

View attachment 66559


View attachment 66560


----------

